#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configuração de dial-backup para Huawei R1602

## Edinar

Olá, pessoal, tudo bem?

seguinte, estou tentando fazer um dial-backup aqui utilizando a porta AUX do roteador Huawei R1602, porém não estou obtendo êxito,
alguém tem alguma configuração para este tipo de teste? São 2 roteadores Huawei R1602 interligados via serial 0 e suas portas de dial-backup estão ligadas em modens TRELLIS a 9600bps.

obrigado
abraços
Edinar

----------

